# Juhu Fischbabys :-) Goldfische?



## Nadinche83 (7. Juni 2006)

Huhu,

gerade eben hab ich Fischbabys in meinem Teich entdeckt 
Glücklicherweise lies sich der Fisch hier sehr gut rausfangen und ablichten 
Er ist so ca. 2- 3 cm groß. Ich hab aber noch Fische gesehn, die sind erst 1 mm groß 

Das sind doch Goldfischbabys oder?
Hab Goldfische und Kois drin und __ Shubunkin.


----------



## Thorsten (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

Na dann Glückwunsch  "Mama" Nadinche 

Ich denke schon das es Goldfische sind...Koi sind es auf jedenfall nicht


----------



## Frei (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

Hi Nadinne,
für mich eindeutig ein __ Goldfisch.
Aber ich bin schon sehr Neugierig wie man Fische von 1 mm als Fische sehen kann, bei der größe sehen viele Tierchen gleich aus ;-)  .

Gruß

Frei


----------



## Nadinche83 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

hi, 

na gut vielleicht waren es auch 2 mm *g* abes es war auf jeden fall ein Fisch  

Wie alt könnte denn der Baby Fisch sein?


----------



## Nadinche83 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

huhu,

ich hab mir grade mal einen mini mini fisch mit der hand rausgefangen und genau betrachtet. der sieht ganz anders aus, als der größere fisch der auf dem Foto zu sehen ist. 
Der ist ganz hell, fast durchsichtig und hat 2 schwarze/dunkle streiten, einmal oben am rücken und dann noch nen streifen weiter unten. können das __ Shubunkin sein?


----------



## Thorsten (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

Hi Nadinche,

deine Jungfische sind am Anfang alle "durchsichtig". Auch diese werden Goldfische werden.


----------



## BIGBARBAR (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

ich gliedere mich mal hier an ... vor 3 wochen habe ich goldi leich gefunden, an wasserplanzenwurzeln .. sofort habe ich diese planze umgesiedelt und in einen extrabehälter im teich gebunkert doch nun nach langen suchen habe ich nur einen einzigen fisch gefunden ..

kann es sein das bei so vielen eiern nur ein fisch bei rumkommt ??


----------



## jrewing4 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

Hallo Nadinche,
wir hatten uns auch gefreut, als wir letztes Jahr Mama und Papa geworden sind. Wir hatten zu dieser Zeit noch keine 10 Goldfische im Teich und vor allem keine "Killer". Meine Frau sagte noch, da kommt eh nur 1 Prozent durch. Das ist ja beruhigend, weil wir mittlerweile 300 rausgefangen haben und noch etwa 50 vom letzten Jahr drin sind. Außerdem hatten wir noch über 100 kleine Karpfen drin, weiß der Geier, wo die hergekommen sind.
Also mein Tipp, einen oder mehrere "Killer" einsetzen oder die Kleinen fangen, solange sie noch nicht wie Fische aussehen. Wenn die erstmal größer sind, kannst du nämlich ein Problem mit deinem Wasser bekommen, weil die Kleinen nämlich viel fressen und entsprechend schei.....
MfG
Steffen


----------



## Nadinche83 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

huhu

hier mal ein update, ich hab 4 stück ins aq gesetzt, da ich sie gerne beobachten würde  
ich hab noch massig Jungfische im Teich. 
Wenn die wirklich alle durchkommen dann muss ich mir wirklich nen guten Räuber einsetzen, fragt sich nur was???
Wenn die andren Goldfische und Kois die Jungfische nicht bekommen, wer denn dann? Ich meine die würden die doch auch fressen ?

Hier mal ein Bild, leider fokusiert meine Kamera lieber die Pflanzen als den Fisch *G* 
Das sind 2 kleinere Fische: 
 

Und das ist der etwas größere:


----------



## jrewing4 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

Hallo Nadinche,
wir haben bei uns Welse und __ Barsche als "Killer" im Teich und das scheint auch ganz gut zu funktionieren. Bis jetzt haben wir noch keine jungbrut entdecken können. 
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Nadinche83 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

huhu, 

ich mein ich finds ja schön dass sich meine fische vermehren  aber natürlich reichts auch irgendwann. 

wie welse und __ barsche? welche denn? 

bleiben die im winter auch drin?


----------



## jrewing4 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

Hallo Nadinche,
wir haben als Killer 2 Zwergwelse und 3 __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich.
Im Winter können sie drin bleiben, wenn der Teich tief genug ist, mind. 80 cm. Unserer ist ca. 1,20 m tief.
Kannst Dir ja mal meine Hp www.himbeerranch.de anehen. Dort findest du leider noch nicht ganz fertige Bericht zum kleinen Teich, dem großen Teich und den Fischen.
Noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Koibrut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*



			
				Nadinche83 schrieb:
			
		

> huhu
> 
> hier mal ein update, ich hab 4 stück ins aq gesetzt, da ich sie gerne beobachten würde
> ich hab noch massig Jungfische im Teich.
> ...


Hallo bin zwar gerade erst angemeldet aber deine Fotos sagen mir Glückwunsch zur Koizucht.Habe auch mitte Juni Eier gesammelt und ca 100 im Becken.meine sahen genauso aus und es sind Kois.Gruss Michael


----------



## Koibrut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

es sind meiner Meinung Kois ja Gruss Michael


----------



## Nadinche83 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

Huhu, 

danke für deine Antwort, aber ich denke Koibabys sind von anfang an bunt? 

dieser hier is ja farblos bis dunkel. 

Hier hab ich mal ein verdächtiges Fischbaby gefangen, ist das ein __ Goldfisch, __ Shubunkin, Koi? Ihr habt die Auswahl *g*


----------



## Nadinche83 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juhu Fischbabys  Goldfische?*

eins vergessen bzw irgendwie falsch eingefügt


----------

